# I'm hopping on the bandwagon :D



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

After seeing such creative and interesting baits being made here on OGF, I have decided to try and create a few of my own. Now, I have the bodies cut out and sanded to the preferred shape. What is the next process? Also where do u get your "hook holders" I was thinking Home Depo would be a good place, but do u guys buy in bulk or something in that order?

I took a look at some airbrushes too. They turned out to be more expensive than I had first believed them to be. What kind of airbrushes do u guys have, or better yet what kind should i get?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

There is only 4 pages of threads in this forum. I found everything I needed to get started viewing those threads.

I think good places to purchase supplies are http://www.barlowstackle.com/ and http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/

The screw eyes at Home Depot may be to large for hanging fishing hooks on.

I'm sure the experienced lure builders on this site can help you with airbrush selection.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Moore's Lures has the eye screws at a very good price. They come in different lengths and run about 20 cents a piece. You will most likely not find anything that will work at Home Depot, Lowe's, or any of those places.

You might find them at a picture frame shop, but I've never tried looking there.

As for airbrushes, most builders favor Iwata brand. The HP-C Plus is a very popular model and is a great all-around airbrush for this hobby. Check out the prices at Dixieart.com. 

You'll of course, need a small compressor and an air regulator so you can turn the pressure down. An airbrush doesn't need much pressure. And you'll need the hose that links the airbrush to the compressor.

After cutting, shaping, and sanding, you're ready to prime the bait. You might consider using Krylon Fusion white paint as a primer (It is the stuff you buy in a "shake an spray" spray can. It is all I use and it primes and provides a nice bright white base coat over which you can spray other colors. It costs about $4 a can at Walmart, but that will prime a whole lot of baits for you... and it dries super fast...usually no more than 15 minutes tops, but I usually allow a half hour or so before I paint over it.

I usually drill the holes for the eye screws before priming, but I don't actually install them until the painting is done. That way the eye screws don't interfere with the air flow when I'm squirting paint on with the airbrush.

Welcome to the insanity, Peple.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the information, guys. I have a compressor, where u can adjust how much pressure u want it to hold, but it is a large one. Will that work fine? I was looking at the smaller ones in the store and they were running around $120+, almost scary for me to look at .

At Auburn they have a class where they teach airbrushing for automotive. I think I'll give them a visit Monday and see it i could give it a try.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I get my hook hangers and screw eyes from either Barlows or Stamina Lures (both have web sites) which are just the right size. Home Depot, Lowes and most hardware stores sell screw eyes that are way too big and will most likely split wood lures, even hard wood. As for air brushing, I would test paint on spare wood pieces (sanded and preped as you would a real lure) to see how the color/colors will look with the lure first. I try to use a flat white primer instead of flat grey. The colors come out much better! Can't wait to see some lures! Good luck and happy holidays. :B


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Your large compressor will work great and it will kick on less than a smaller one would. Just turn it down and test your brush. You want just enough pressure to make the brush function smoothly. Its an easy adjustment really.


----------

